

Ask HN: Where do you find a good UI designers? - zhangela

Is there a centralized place for finding good UI designers? A Yelp/Angie's List would be awesome. How did you find the UI designer at your startup?
======
thesash
It depends. Are you looking for fulltime or freelance? Do you have a budget to
pay a competitive rate, or are you looking to cut corners?

If you have the budget to pay a competitive rate:

 _Fulltime_

\- <http://www.angel.co> \- A great platform for startup hiring. you can find
founder level talent here.

 _Freelance_

\- <http://www.dribbble.com> \- Cream of the crop. For a reasonable fee you
can search by location and availability \- <http://www.behance.net> \- another
great collection of portfolios

If you're not prepared to pay a competitive rate:

 _Fulltime_

\- <http://www.craigslist.org> \- I've hired great designers via craigslist
who were just starting out, but didn't have much of a portfolio put together.

\- Local art schools or universities with design programs - same theory,
you'll save by hiring designers at the beginning of their careers

 _Freelance_

\- <http://www.elance.com>

\- <http://www.odesk.com>

\- <http://www.99designs.com>

Not the best, but definitely the cheapest.

Good luck!

------
meerita
You can find also in Behance.net. What do you need, mate?

------
kombinatorics
dribbble.com

/thread.

